# Improved Scan



## Galanw (Jun 7, 2006)

Here's the same pen and scanner. I held a manilla envelope about 6 inches above the glass.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jun 7, 2006)

That is a cool picture of a great pen!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jun 7, 2006)

Mighty fine.


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 8, 2006)

That nice.


----------



## 74cuda (Jun 8, 2006)

Very nice, looks like the pen is floating.


----------

